# [resolu] Aide configurer grub

## aleskk

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir quelle commande crée le fichier kernel et intramfs dans /boot?

Mon /boot est vide (hormis le dossier grub) et j'ai une "erreur 15 - file not found" lorsque je sélectionne mon kernel dans grub.Last edited by aleskk on Thu May 22, 2014 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

si le /boot est vide, c'est que tu as oublier de faire l'installation du kernel :

Rappel :

make menuconfig -> permet de modifier la config kernel

make all -jx -> all compile le kernel, -jx ; remplace x par le nombre que tu as mis dans le make.conf ou nombre de processeur (2, 4, 8, ...)

make modules -> compile les modules définis dans la config kernel

make modules_install -> installe les modules dans /lib/modules

make install -> installe le kernel dans /boot (pas le initramfs ou initrd)

make firmware -> prepare les firmware existant dans les sources kernel

make firmware_install -> installe les firmware existant dans les sources kernel dans /lib/firmware

On peut utiliser genkernel pour l'installation du kernel et générér l'initramfs

Pour le boot et initramfs : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel/fr

Pour grub : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Migration/fr

----------

## aleskk

Merci, ça confirme ce que j'ai lu ici : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/121611/gentoo-does-not-seem-to-be-booting-new-kernel

Un raté pendant l'installation avec genkernel 3.12.13 ?? L'installation avait été réalisée avec la commande 'genkernel all'

Je réinstalle avec menuconfig en suivant tes indications.

Super le lien : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel/fr#Installer_le_noyau_et_le_disque_virtuel_de_d.C3.A9marrage_dans_le_dossier_.2Fboot

----------

## aleskk

j'ai réinstallé initramfs et le kernel 

# genkernel --install initramfs

# genkernel kernel

Mes fichiers 'kernel', 'initramfs' et 'system.map' ont été créé dans /boot.

J'ai réparé grub via l'invite 'grub>' (pourtant après avoir configuré grub.conf)

Effectivement, c'est bien la compilation du kernel qui installe le noyau dans /boot.

On apprend, on apprend  :Smile: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

grub.conf ... si tu as grub2 il passe par grub.cfg ....

revoir le lien de grub

----------

## aleskk

Ah merci, ça explique pourquoi mes changements n'étaient pas pris en compte au boot... !

J'ai suivi le manuel FR de Gentoo mais il est encore à grub 1 (2011)

en éditant grub.cfg, ca va effectivement tout de suite mieux.

----------

